# General > Motoring >  Motorbikes in Lybster, Wick, Groats and Thurso tomorrow.

## sids

Think I'll check this out.

11.30 at Riverside car park, en route to Groats, Thurso and Lybster.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1569903636575798/




> Leave Lybster 11 am 
> arrive Wick 11.30 
> John O'Groats approx. 12 30 
> Thurso 1.30 approx. then on to Lybster 2 .30

----------

